# A vector of P-Body I made a while back



## chyyran (Aug 20, 2011)

Like a month ago, I made this vector of P-Body. I might do ATLAS if I feel like it sometime.





How is it?

BTW, if anyone wants to use it for something, sure, just give me credit


----------



## Nujui (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 20, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Gahars (Aug 20, 2011)

That's pretty nice. Just reminded that I didn't play Portal 2's Co-op campaign nearly enough.


----------

